# Durchlaufkühler



## Tommy_Lee (27. Dezember 2007)

*Durchlaufkühler*

Also ich habe derzeit noch einen 3 mal 120cm Radiator Aktiv gekühlt.

Würde gerne mal Wissen was ein Durchlaufkühler so hergibt. Zu was wird das in der Extreme gezählt?

*Durchlaufkühler Hailea Ultra 1500 (HC500=790Watt Kälteleistung)*

Hat niemand hier so ein Teil? Brauche mal ein Paar Informationen dazu.

mfg

Tommy_Lee


----------



## der8auer (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Durchlaufkühler*



			
				Aquatuning.de schrieb:
			
		

> Die Kühlaggregate von Hailea werden seit über 15 Jahren in bewährten Durchlaufkühlern anderer Hersteller verbaut. Die neuen Wärmetauscher der Ultra Baureihe werden aus Titan gefertigt. Dadurch eignen sich die Kühler perfekt für Wasserkühlungssysteme. Ein weiteres positives Kennzeichen der Geräte ist der niedrige Geräuschpegel. Das kleinste Gerät der Serie, der Ultra 300 erzeugt gerade einmal 20 dB und ist damit leiser als ein normaler Haushaltskühlschrank. Außerdem sind die Preise bei der neuen Baureihe in erfreuliche Regionen abgerutscht.
> *Neue Revision:*
> neues cooles Design
> stabilere Materialien für längere Lebensdauer
> ...


 
Mehr als das was da steht kann ich dir nich sagen


----------



## Tommy_Lee (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Durchlaufkühler*

Jo das habe ich Gelesen, aber ich brauche mal ein Paar Erfahrungsberichte. Wenn ich mir so ein Teil zulege, sollte es schon alles Kühlen können was noch kommt. (CPU Quad, 2 88 GTX, Board, Festplatte) Meine Frage ist halt, ob die 4C° Realistisch ist und was ich brauche um meine Schläuche zu ummanteln, so dass nichts Tropft (Kondenswasser).

Trotzdem danke für die Arbeit vom Kopieren. 

mfg

Tom


----------



## Marbus16 (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Durchlaufkühler*

Zum Isolieren brauchst du Armaflex, gibts auch bei Aquatuning.

Die Kühlleistung (790W) reicht locker für den ganzen Krams.


----------



## Tommy_Lee (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Durchlaufkühler*

Armaflex ok danke, das würde ja im PC reichen mit ummanteln oder? Weil mein Radiator liegt nicht in der Nähe des PC´s.

Ja aber lohnt sich ein Durchlaufkühler, hat jemand so ein Teil?

Was würdet ihr bevorzugen, sollte man lieber das Geld in Hardware stecken, da die derzeitige Kühlung ja noch reicht?

mfg

Tom


----------



## Marbus16 (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Durchlaufkühler*

Nen Chiller (Durchlaufkühler) ist erst dann notwendig, wenn du deine Hardware extrem übertakten möchtest.

Du solltest darauf achten, dass alles, was in der Nähe des Kühlers ist, auch gut isoliert ist (Schutzlack sollte aber schon reichen). Ebenso reicht es, nur im PC zu ummanteln - außerhalb aber darauf achten, dass entlang des Schlauches ne Wasserspur liegen kann. Wenn du das verhindern möchtest, musst du auch außen isolieren


----------

